# Exterior Replacement Graphics



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I am looking for some replacement graphics for my parents camper. They have a 2004 Coachman Cascade Premier. My mom wants new graphics since their original ones are chipping and peeling off. I have no idea where to look for something like that. I know that theirs is not an Outback, but I was wondering if anyone knows where we could find something like that. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Ranger Smith said:


> Go to a local sign and graphic shop. They can do just about anything you need.


They went to the local graphics shop, and they basically told them that it was too small of a job for them and they would not do it.


----------

